# A Classical Journey (DJ Prince mix)



## djprince (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
I am new to this forum, normally I play "DJ" related music, but I love classical music aswell. This other day I got a mix challenge from a friend, so here is the result. Some of my favorite compositions mixed in a 10 minute long megamix. Any feedback would be much appreciated.















01 Bach - Air (from Orchestral Suite No. 3)
02 Dvorak - Songs My Mother Taught Me
03 Tchaikovsky - Waltz Of The Flowers
04 BEETHOVEN -Minute in G
05 Schubert - Ave Maria
06 Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C, 2nd movement
07 Brahms - Cradle Song
08 Rossini - The Barber Of Seville (Overture)
09 Grieg - Morning
10 HANDEL- Concerto
11 Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty
12 Verdi - La Traviata (Prelude)
13 Weber - Der Freischutz (Overture)
14 Pachelbel - Canon in D
15 HANDEL - Halleluja
16 Handel - Water Music, Suite No. 2 in D
17 Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
18 Wolfgang Gartner - Wolfgang's 5th Symphony

The MP3 can be downloaded from my site : http://www.djprince.no/2006/classicaljourney.asp

kind regards
DJ Prince, Norway
www.djprince.no


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice work! Loved the remixed Beethoven's 5th at the end. I wish they'd play more clubbed up classical in clubs, but all we ever get is that Barber - Adagio for Strings remix!! I had hope for my mate one day when he asked if I had Adagio for Strings on iTunes, I went to play Barbers original and then realized he meant the famous club tune. (



) Or at best, many people are aware of Rob Dougan's Clubbed to Death, which he describes as a fifth variation on Elgar's Enigma Variations theme - 




One time I was out and the DJ said "you're gonna love this if you like Mozart", he then played mix using a soundbite from Beethoven's fifth. I think I was the only one in the club that would have realized. Would love to hear a dubstep/classical mix!


----------

